
Chronological list of all entries in the Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy - eigenvalue
https://plato.stanford.edu/published.html
======
eigenvalue
If you go to the bottom of the list, you can see the first entries dating back
to 1995, when this resource was originally created. In a sense, these are the
articles that were deemed most interesting/important to write by the early
contributors. I have found this to be a useful way to approach what is
otherwise somewhat overwhelming in scope and size.

